# Box from GB to PP



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Could members recommend the best & cheapest option of sending box home for Christmas. North of England is starting point.
Any idea of approx cost? And how long it takes?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DED said:


> Could members recommend the best & cheapest option of sending box home for Christmas. North of England is starting point.
> Any idea of approx cost? And how long it takes?


The best freight company I have found is a Filipino owned company named LBC. The charge for an average size box to be sent is about $80us dollars?
Boxes are shipped by sea and takes a good 60 days-or more.
See their branch locator HERE.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DED said:


> Could members recommend the best & cheapest option of sending box home for Christmas. North of England is starting point.
> Any idea of approx cost? And how long it takes?


You need someone that does Balikbayan Boxes, LBC is one. Try any local asian supermarket as they may know of others. You are cutting it a bit fine for Christmas now thought.


----------

